# A Muhle diver as my next watch purchase



## TNWatchNerd

So I recently purchased a Muhle 29er Big. My next purchase is literally between several divers (which is a missing style in my collection)and a Rolex Explorer II Polar Dial. This Muhle Diver has recently entered the picture because I am so impressed with the quality of the 29er big. I am considering holding off on the Explorer.

Since this particular Muhle Glashutte Seebattalion GMT is a new release I was curious what you all thought of it. Thanks for your thoughts!















MovementETA 2893-2, automatic; Mühle version with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Second time zone/24-hr display. Stop-second. Fast date correction. 42-hr power reserve.

CaseTitanium with bidirectional bezel. 2.5 mm thick, domed and anti-glare sapphire crystal. Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Water-resistant to 30 bars.
DimensionsØ 44.0 mm; H 12.7 mm.

StrapRubber strap with a stainless steel safety clasp and an extension. Screwed strap attachment bridges.

DialHands and indices coated in Super LumiNova.

Face colourBlue.


----------



## sticky

The Muhle diver is a very beautiful watch but I would still go for the Rolex because IMHO that is even better looking.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

I don't particularly like the looks of the 29er Big, but certainly appreciate the quality. This one, on the other hand, hits home. Beautiful piece. 

That being said, I'd probably hold off for the Rolex, unless you need the water resistance.


----------



## sea0bass

Looks great. I would get the bracelet version.


----------



## dbakiva

Dammit. Now there's something else I want.

_( I think it's beautiful, too big for me, more than I want to spend for a diver at over $3000, and it has a "GMT" that is handicapped by not having an independent 12 hour hand. But it is really sharp looking.)_


----------



## ConElPueblo

I saw this on Ablogtowatch and thought it looked absolutely smashing. Would love to see it in the flesh at some point!


----------



## little big feather

I think it's great! Too big for me...But if it fits you...That's what counts.


----------



## drunken monkey

Good looking watch.
I'm not a big fan of the crown and date for that matter at the 4 position but on the other hand, I really like it when they use an articulated lug for a rubber bracelet and I wish more would do the same.


----------



## Synequano

Looks nice but I don't like the white date,its position and the skeletal triangle GMT,checking the second timezone at a glance will be a bit more difficult..other than that the watch looks solid and the rubber lug thing looks interesting..


----------



## TNWatchNerd

Thanks for the input guys. As usual there are some interesting things you all point out. I think it would fit fine as I have a pretty big wrist at nearly 8 inches.

The date window is a concern and I wonder what color it really is as its black in one photo and white in the other.

It does seem a bit pricey for a diver for a guy that doesn't dive.........AT ALL. It also seems as though there are a lot of other divers with more WR for less money.

Most of all I really love that Explorer II


----------



## omeglycine

I think it's a great looking watch with a wonderful movement. I also like that its a reasonable height. But it is certainly not cheap for what you get, and I also am not a fan of the recent gmt diver craze. I don't think gmt functionality belongs on a diver. At all.


----------



## TNWatchNerd

omeglycine said:


> I think it's a great looking watch with a wonderful movement. I also like that its a reasonable height. But it is certainly not cheap for what you get, and I also am not a fan of the recent gmt diver craze. I don't think gmt functionality belongs on a diver. At all.


I see what your saying about the GMT on a dive watch. If your using the watch for what it's designed to be able to do, would you really need to know the time in a second zone. Probably not. However i believe more people tend to buy dive watches for their robust designs and for them the 2nd time zone may be appealing.


----------



## omeglycine

TNWatchNerd said:


> I see what your saying about the GMT on a dive watch. If your using the watch for what it's designed to be able to do, would you really need to know the time in a second zone. Probably not. However i believe more people tend to buy dive watches for their robust designs and for them the 2nd time zone may be appealing.


The explorer II is pretty robust


----------



## TNWatchNerd

omeglycine said:


> The explorer II is pretty robust


You sir are correct. Talking this all out has helped me make up my mind I think. The real problem is that the Explorer II Is even more expensive than the expensive diver. I get trigger happy after a certain amount of saving. The Explorer is what I want ultimately though.


----------



## novedl

TNWatchNerd said:


> You sir are correct. Talking this all out has helped me make up my mind I think. The real problem is that the Explorer II Is even more expensive than the expensive diver. I get trigger happy after a certain amount of saving. The Explorer is what I want ultimately though.


Wait for the Explorer, you are almost there...you can do it!


----------



## Dienekes

No doubt Muhle builds a fine watch. This one is a bit of a Monet. Get the Rolex.


----------



## Nokie

MG does make some nice watches. And you certainly don't see them on a daily basis. Enjoy what you have, buy what you like.


----------



## mpalmer

If you want a Rolex and have the funds for the Rolex, I'd go for the Rolex because you are only delaying the inevitable and increasing the cost to get there...


----------



## jbbusybee

Hi All

I don't know if you've seen my video of the prototype, Muhle sent it to us so we could have a good look.

I was at Muhle while they where going through the initial concepts and waiting for feedback from the German Military Unit that had requested this watch...it was they who specified the GMT function initially.

I think the watch is fantastic (of course I am biased as an AD) but as some WUS'ers have correctly spotted it's quite a slim design for this type of watch. The finish and design are superb and dial a very interesting mix of colours.

If you have any questions...just ask!!

It's on my list!!


----------



## StufflerMike

omeglycine said:


> I think it's a great looking watch with a wonderful movement. I also like that its a reasonable height. But it is certainly not cheap for what you get, and I also am not a fan of the recent gmt diver craze. I don't think gmt functionality belongs on a diver. At all.


Well, the watch is designed for and together with members of the Seebatallion. One of their tasks is to protect merchant vessels (piracy) another one is to monitor export embargos on sea whereever their operational area is and a GMT so far is a useful feature. Of course robustness was another requirement.


----------



## camb66

I like it a lot.


----------



## jbbusybee

stuffler said:


> Well, the watch is designed for and togehter with members of the Seebatallion. One of their tasks is to protect merchant vessels (piracy) another one is to monitor export embargos on sea whereever their operational area is and a GMT so far is a useful feature. Of course robustness was another requirement.


That's exactly right Mike, in fact Thilo was waiting for a call from Somalia when I was there, they were on deployment (not the buckle type!!!)


----------



## TNWatchNerd

stuffler said:


> Well, the watch is designed for and togehter with members of the Seebatallion. One of their tasks is to protect merchant vessels (piracy) another one is to monitor export embargos on sea whereever their operational area is and a GMT so far is a useful feature. Of course robustness was another requirement.


Very good point!


----------



## sea0bass

Liking it a lot.


----------



## skubish

Stunning. I really like this watch.


----------



## omeglycine

stuffler said:


> Well, the watch is designed for and togehter with members of the Seebatallion. One of their tasks is to protect merchant vessels (piracy) another one is to monitor export embargos on sea whereever their operational area is and a GMT so far is a useful feature. Of course robustness was another requirement.


Mike, thank you for the information. I was not aware of its background. Cheers!


----------



## WatchdogWatchez

I just got my Seebattalion and it's AWESOME !!! and I've had them all


----------



## urtenmurtel

True if you want the Rolex get the Rolex but I absolutely love the look of the Seebatallion, that would be my pick if it was part of a collection and not one watch forever.
Also for the GMT, I would really see this watch as a diver, as also already introduced above but rather a very robust water friendly watch. And hey, the countdown bezel is another hint. Not really for a diver but super functional for the "real" world IMHO.


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchdogWatchez said:


> I just got my Seebattalion and it's AWESOME !!! and I've had them all


Congrats.


----------



## ljb187

WatchdogWatchez said:


> I just got my Seebattalion and it's AWESOME !!! and I've had them all


First impression and basing this opinion solely on appearance, these watches look like they could give Tudor's divers a run for their money.


----------



## mark1958

Honestly i am only considering it because of the GMT function. Great travel watch&#8230; can use at the beach or pool too even if i no longer do any diving



omeglycine said:


> I think it's a great looking watch with a wonderful movement. I also like that its a reasonable height. But it is certainly not cheap for what you get, and I also am not a fan of the recent gmt diver craze. I don't think gmt functionality belongs on a diver. At all.


----------



## rationaltime

mark1958 said:


> Honestly i am only considering it because of the GMT function. Great travel watch&#8230; can use at the beach or pool too even if i no longer do any diving


Of the available GMT/UTC watch choices I think the Seebataillon is the
best looking, and I like the titanium case.

I don't see that Mühle Glashütte is calling the Seebataillon a "dive watch".
The bezel turns in both directions, which I find more convenient than a
dive watch bezel. I think the Seebataillon is a nice pilot watch.

One concern I would have is those long lugs. If I were in the Bay area
I would stop by Topper in Burlingame and try it on to see how it fit on
my wrist.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## David Woo

TNWatchNerd said:


> It does seem a bit pricey for a diver for a guy that doesn't dive.........AT ALL.


that has not hindered most of us here.
: )


----------



## mark1958

Anyone with small wrists try one?


----------



## CM HUNTER

Well since Muhle themselves say they designed the watch specifically for/with the German Navy Sea Batallion, it's obvious it's indeed a dive watch (as if the WR rating wasn't a give away).

I think a GMT function is right at home on a diver. You can go from the land and air (where the function is more common), and then take the same watch directly into the sea. You're not staying in the water forever, but at least you can go into it with a diver that has a GMT complication versus a pilot with one. You don't have to switch from your diver back to your pilots watch. Makes sense to me.


----------



## mark1958

I wear an IWC 3777. IT is 44mm and the lugs look even larger than the MG



mark1958 said:


> Anyone with small wrists try one?


----------



## Kid_A

indeed very interesting watch....interesting black/white date indicator difference (offical picture vs. live picture)


----------



## bomba

I have a soft spot for MUHLE watches, in particular their divers and SAR rescue timers. Their case look so well machined...like most German "tool" watches.


----------



## STEVIE

_Well since Muhle themselves say they designed the watch specifically for/with the German Navy Sea Batallion, it's obvious it's indeed a dive watch (as if the WR rating wasn't a give away)._

This very nice watch is not what everyone terms here as a 'Diver's watch' in the true meaning. Someone here mentioned a Rolex Explorer II. This again isn't a diver watch. If your'e after a Rolex diver, get a Submariner or a Deep Sea if you can afford it.

Yes, the SeeB is a watch that can be worn by personnel working in a marine type environment. It being titanium makes it highly resistant to seawater corrosion. To prevent moisture penetration of the casing, most watches are pressure tested and have a screw back casing. Rolex is only one with the submarine type hatch for the crown. (_Triploc_) The crown of a watch is the most vulnerable point for water penetration. The triploc crown assembly on a Submariner is the best in the business.

Rolex Submariner and DeepSea, Blancpain 50 Fathoms, Sinn U1 are all watches that have been designed and built expressly for Scuba and other activities beneath the surface. Looking at the photographs of the SeeB, the dial is not the easiest to read IMO. One of the best I've used in terms of visibility while underwater is the Oris Meistertaucher Regulator Ti.

Dials on diver models have minimal information, ease of reading while underwater. Having a GMT movement is not a prerequisite on a diver. Nor is a date for that matter, but many have fulfilled the desk divers wishes and stuck a date on it. If you don't know what day or date it is while you are scuba diving, then you might be better staying ashore! LOL.


----------



## vintage76

I'm waiting to wear mine on my wrist (shipping right now)

i've Rolex DateJust II, Eterna Kontiki 1973 and Seiko SKX009, it makes a long time that's i'm looking for a GMT diver. Each time the bezel insert is 24h and you loose the first function of the bezel. Here with the GMT function on the chapter ring, it's perfect 

Unidirectionnal bezel should have been better but it's like it, watches are never perfect !


----------



## rationaltime

vintage76 said:


> Unidirectionnal bezel should have been better but it's like it, watches are never perfect !


It is true. No watch is perfect. I guess that is one reason
many of us have more that one watch.

I find the bezels that turn only one direction to be more difficult
to use than those bezels that turn in either direction. I would
not be choosing a uni-directional bezel.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## RedDragonJack

nice watch


----------



## wbugger1

I like the Blue, probably go bracelet.


----------



## STEVIE

Please enlighten me. I read the posts here and am I right in that the hour hand of this model cannot be adjusted independently of the GMT hand?

I would have though this would be an essential pre-requisite for a GMT watch in this price range!


----------



## rationaltime

STEVIE said:


> Please enlighten me. I read the posts here and am I right in that the hour hand of this model cannot be adjusted independently of the GMT hand?
> 
> I would have though this would be an essential pre-requisite for a GMT watch in this price range!


What are you on about?

That watch uses a modified ETA 2893-2. Let the second hand run to the "12"
mark. Put the crown at the second position. Adjust the 12 hour hand and minute
hand to the next minute. Push in the crown to start the second hand. Put the
crown to the middle position. Turn the crown to adjust the 24 hour hand in one
hour steps. Turn the crown the other way to set the date. Push the crown in
and screw it down.

None of this will apply to traveling across all the time zones in Australia.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## STEVIE

Herr Moderator, 
I do not own a SeeBattalion watch. My question was simple, please do not assume that I am simple. I just wanted to know if the watch has the same capability as the Rolex GMT master and other brands including Seiko that have an hour hand that can be adjusted independently of the GMT hand. 

By the way, in Australia, we have 4 time zones plus DST (except in the state of Queensland). You say 'None of this will apply in Australia':think:

It was an easy question and required an easy answer without the implied sarcasm.


----------



## stubborndonkey

I think you'd be better off with the bracelet version, you can always add an everest rubber strap and then you have both options!


----------



## watchfriend66

I guess Rolex would be the better choice.
I own the Expl 2 and i know what you mean


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

There aren't a ton of dive watches that grab my interest. Oris has had a few I actually liked. However, Muhle always finds a way onto my 'want list' for every watch category. I really like this watch


----------



## saveit30

Great watch 
Dive watches have become so popular it's very difficult to pick one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

saveit30 said:


> Great watch
> Dive watches have become so popular it's very difficult to pick one


Really ? (or are you just trying to polish up your post account)


----------



## saveit30

Both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

saveit30 said:


> Both


Read rule #7


----------



## turbojoly

Beautiful Timepiece! Congrats



jbbusybee said:


> That's exactly right Mike, in fact Thilo was waiting for a call from Somalia when I was there, they were on deployment (not the buckle type!!!)
> 
> View attachment 1206138
> 
> 
> View attachment 1206140
> 
> 
> View attachment 1206141
> 
> 
> View attachment 1206142
> 
> 
> View attachment 1206143


----------



## ChiILUS

mark1958 said:


> Anyone with small wrists try one?


I have 7" wrists. The original strap fits perfectly 'custom' for me when cut to fit through the second to last pin slot on each side of the clasp. Here are shots of the watch with the original strap and the NATO strap I purchased two of so that one can always be drying from an adventure. I love this watch! The countdown bezel is so useful and the immediacy of reading each function is striking.

I just always have a hard time choosing between the straps since they're all so beautiful. I also have both one yellow and one gold Italian Perlon Zulu strap arriving soon for it to see how they look visually emphasizing the GMT features of the watch face, breathing better on hot humid days, and drying faster after a swim. I can post pics of those too if interested.


----------



## ChiILUS

Here is the golden complication-highlighting Perlon strap with titanium buckle and stitch improvements.

For those who have difficulty sizing straps, Perlon is great because you can tighten it to any point of the strap.


----------



## DaveOl

Why are the numbers on the bezel in a backwards direction compared to other divers?


----------



## rationaltime

DaveOl said:


> Why are the numbers on the bezel in a backwards direction compared to other divers?


1. The markings on the bezel are designed for counting down the minutes.

2. The bezel can rotate in either direction. So, according to some 
definitions it does not meet all the criteria for a "dive watch".

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## DaveOl

Isn't that what the numbers are for on a divers watch. To tell you how many minutes of air left in your tank (s)? It just looked strange numbered that way.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Seebataillon's rotating countdown bezel was designed for operational conditions: large, 5-minute intervals are provided for maximum clarity with the last 15 minutes divided into a minute scale, so that the time remaining before arrival at the wearer’s destination or other important operational events can be read exactly.

Btw: who said it is a diver's watch per se ? It was developed for use by the Seebataillon which is not a diver's unit. 
The timepiece was chosen for an elite unit of the German Navy and had to fulfill extraordinary requirements. In cooperation with the soldiers of the upcoming “Seebataillon” (Marine Battalion), an extremely robust watch with a second time zone has been developed that both in design and functionality is well-equipped for every mission to be undertaken by this new unit of the German Navy – whether on land, sea or in the air.

Seebataillon of the German Navy protects the various naval units, their institutions and their assets on land, around ports and on the high seas. Because time and timekeeping are decisive factors in planning and carrying out many missions, these soldiers were looking for a watch tailored specifically to their operational requirements. The members of the soon to be formed Seebataillon were already familiar with the S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph, which is used by naval rescue pilots and so approached Mühle-Glashütte with a proposal: to jointly develop a timepiece that was solid and shockproof enough for any mission, guaranteeing exact time and readability day and night, and combining the best properties of wearing comfort and optimum functionality.

Hope this explains why it is a watch not developed for diving but missions on sea (+ GMT) withna count down bezel.


----------



## jester0723

I love the Seebatallion but there are two major things holding me back: it's 44mm and would look ridiculous on my wrist, and there's no option for a bracelet. 

If they made it 40mm with a bracelet it'd be sitting in my drawer right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Bone Steak

My heart says Muhle-Glashutte, but the brain says Rolex!

Shouldn't think so much...


----------



## StufflerMike

T-Bone Steak said:


> My heart says Muhle-Glashutte, but the brain says Rolex!
> 
> Shouldn't think so much...


Don't know if I can help here. However this may be I am wearing my Mühle Glashütte way more often.


----------

